# RealTek Audio Help needed.



## Itz_Mor (Mar 18, 2021)

I have Dell g5 15 5587 laptop. 
I have Realtek(R) Audio Driver installed. 
I can't separate between the Headphones output and the laptop speakers output. As whenever I unplug the headphones from the headphone jack in the laptop and connect it again it won't work till I restart my PC.
I searched for some soultions on internet and it all requries the existence of  RealTek HD Audio manager and I can't find it! I tried many things and it won't appear too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 18, 2021)

The HD Audio manager is motherboard specific I think, I have to get mine via my Motherboard manufacturer (MSI) via a link to the Microsoft store as I don't think there is a generic CODEC version any more, you may need to contact Dell as I couldn't see it on their site.

Having said that, you can try this link, might not work for your CODEC but can't hurt to try .......................

Get Realtek Audio Control - Microsoft Store


----------



## elghinnarisa (Mar 18, 2021)

On dells website under drivers for that model: https://www.dell.com/support/home/en-us/product-support/product/g-series-15-5587-laptop/drivers
It states




> Description
> This package contains the driver for Realtek ALC3246 Audio. It is supported on Dell Inspiron 15 5587, 7588, and Vostro 15 7580 systems that run Windows 10 (64-bit) operating system. Audio driver is the software that helps your operating system to communicate effectively with audio devices such as sound cards and speakers.
> *Important Information*
> This audio driver requires the Waves MaxxAudio Pro application installed to have full functionality. Waves MaxxAudio Pro is now a separate application that must be downloaded and installed from the Microsoft Store.



I have never heard of this Waves Maxx audio thingy, but do you have that and if not, have you tried with that installed? And do you have the newest drivers from their website? its from 2019 so chances are you do, but doesn't hurt to check.


----------



## Itz_Mor (Mar 18, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> The HD Audio manager is motherboard specific I think, I have to get mine via my Motherboard manufacturer (MSI) via a link to the Microsoft store as I don't think there is a generic CODEC version any more, you may need to contact Dell as I couldn't see it on their site.
> 
> Having said that, you can try this link, might not work for your CODEC but can't hurt to try .......................
> 
> Get Realtek Audio Control - Microsoft Store


Whenever I try to download it from the MS store it gives me an error and doesn't even start the download 



elghinnarisa said:


> On dells website under drivers for that model: https://www.dell.com/support/home/en-us/product-support/product/g-series-15-5587-laptop/drivers
> It states
> 
> 
> ...


I installed the Realtek High Definition Audio Driver, nothing happened!
Also, installed the WaveMaxx Audio there is no option to switch between the headphone or the speakers


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 20, 2021)

Itz_Mor said:


> Whenever I try to download it from the MS store it gives me an error and doesn't even start the download
> 
> 
> I installed the Realtek High Definition Audio Driver, nothing happened!
> Also, installed the WaveMaxx Audio there is no option to switch between the headphone or the speakers



the Realtek audio driver does NOT allow the option for separate headphone and speaker outputs on laptops, Itz_Mor.
it only does this on *desktop PCs* using Realtek ALC6xx (6-series like ALC662) or ALC8xx (8-series like ALC888 & ALC892) - NEVER for ALC2xx (2-series) or other weird ALC3xxx audio chipsets.

only the "generic" Microsoft High Definition Audio Device driver (hdaudio.sys) seems to allow separate headphone and speaker outputs on both desktop & laptop PCs.


----------

